

Should I include references even if not asked to in the beginning? - luminary

I'm applying for certain 2010 college graduate positions and wondering if I should include references in my CV or in a separate .pdf sheet? Would putting references help justify that I'm a "valid, serious" candidate?
======
cjg
I would normally only give references when asked.

One reason being that I would always inform a referee that they should expect
to be contacted - that's not true if I just send my CV, only once I have an
offer.

I wouldn't expect a prospective employeer to ask for references unless they
had made an offer as the references would be expected to include the current
employeer.

Clearly your circumstances are somewhat different, but we can expect the same
overall guidelines to apply.

------
makecheck
I haven't applied for a job in years, but I've considered that I'd probably
forego typical references and just include my LinkedIn profile (where other
people's recommendations are visible).

